# Anybody here in Dahlonega?



## Davoosie (Mar 17, 2007)

Is there anybody on the board from Dahlonega or surrounding areas? I'm in Dahlonega, stones throw from Cavenders Corner.

Just curious to see how many RBR'ers are from around here.


----------



## nchillbilly (May 29, 2007)

Dave if your're doin the Knoxiecross series and you come thru or near Murphy to get there maybe we could car pool, if you're interested, if not I'll see ya there. 
Wayne
BTW what classe you ridin?


----------



## Davoosie (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm not sure if I'm going with some people from my LBS or not, if I do I won't have room for ya, but we can meet and convoy up. If not then I will let you know.

This will be my first 'cross race since getting injured, I'll prob be cat-5. I don't think I can ride with the cat-3's anymore.


----------



## rab (Apr 15, 2005)

Have you hooked up with anyone from the local shops yet? 
Jon Dalman at Dahlonega wheelworks and is crew have been pretty into cx this year, have a decent group of people riding on the road, mtb and cx, although I haven't made the drive up to join them yet myself.
Welcome to the area, that is a great place to ride, some excellent riding all around!


----------



## dartingd (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm in Alto...You on the Northstar team? I'm on the UCBI Team


----------

